# Get marijuana legalized faster



## Blitzer (Jan 19, 2012)

So I had this Idea that people should start stenciling marijuana leafs everywhere. It will draw alot of attention to marijuana and perhaps enable it to become a discussed top for our next election. I'd like you to go out and stencil these leafs especially on the road about 2.5'x2.5' They will have to remove the leafs for safety and it will cause traffic. How could they keep up with all the stencils if even a 1/4th of smokers place one stencil on the roads a month.

Your thoughts?
Suggestions?


----------



## CaliforniaxFire (Jan 19, 2012)

Great Idea! But Then it is not. People Will start noticing.."Okay Marijuana Smokers Are Tagging?" Then that may cause a problem. Other Than That it is a great idea. You have a marijuana stencil? Send it to me, The whole Central Valley of California will be full of it.


----------



## massah (Jan 19, 2012)

tagging = graffiti = illegal...not a good idea...


----------



## desert dude (Jan 19, 2012)

Terrible idea. To get Cannabis relegalized we must cast a broad net and not piss off the majority of people who, like me, do not use the drug. Painting cannabis leaves on public and private property, not your own, is a sure way to piss people off.


----------



## Philly xG (Jan 19, 2012)

I had an idea of something like that, instead it was trying to gather all stoners to collect seeds and just throw them all over town, thats one way that I think if it started it would be very hard to stop due to weather and all that, up here its like an animal


----------



## Philly xG (Jan 19, 2012)

Again it is a weed and does what ever It can to survive!


----------



## mrboots (Jan 19, 2012)

vandalizing things is a bad idea.


----------



## Blitzer (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you for your responses! Keep um' coming! I'm honesty curious about how you feel. I dont want the community to be misrepresented you know! I would not advocate something that my peers obviously are not agreeing with. Tell me how you feel. I personally am disappointed at the progress made. Look at the raids. Look at where our own government is headed. Is this very large community of marijuana advocates being represented? Its a way to be heard and to get people listening. All this goverment see's is money. Whenever you want to change ANYTHING in America you only need to start with two things. Enough money and idea that has actual support. Low and behold money is one thing this industry has tons of in a black market. Why not use this influence to affect some real change in America as a community of hopefully what saves these poor adults who are bewildered by the changes the internet has added to our economies.


We have the media infrastructure.
We have users around the world.
We have an opportunity I promise.


----------



## desert dude (Jan 19, 2012)

" Low and behold money is one thing this industry has tons of in a black market."

Sorry to say that the black market is not going to help with legalization. The growers, dealers, cartels are all in leaque with the DEA, they all have the same objective. Cannabis is only expensive because it's illegal and that is the way the black market aims to keep it.


----------



## domino7 (Jan 21, 2012)

Philly xG said:


> I had an idea of something like that, instead it was trying to gather all stoners to collect seeds and just throw them all over town, thats one way that I think if it started it would be very hard to stop due to weather and all that, up here its like an animal


 I've been screaming that for over 30 years lol. Of course, there was no internet then, and the only seeds I have now, I paid $10 each for.


----------



## Ernst (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah I have to say tagging is a felony.

Good idea but would have negative results.


----------



## Ernst (Jan 21, 2012)

domino7 said:


> I've been screaming that for over 30 years lol. Of course, there was no internet then, and the only seeds I have now, I paid $10 each for.


It takes just one grow to get 1000's of seeds.


----------



## swampy420 (Apr 3, 2012)

massah said:


> tagging = graffiti = illegal...not a good idea...


i agree. i want it legal here in indiana as much as the next stoner, but going about it illegally will give the politicians that are against marijuana one more piece of leverage....lawmakers are only looking for one piece of sound logic to keep this drug war going on for as long as possible. all they need is the argument that pot smokers are constantly breaking laws and that pot makes you do crazy things that you wouldnt normally do, then its back to square one.


----------



## DoctorSmoke (Apr 29, 2012)

Philly xG said:


> I had an idea of something like that, instead it was trying to gather all stoners to collect seeds and just throw them all over town, thats one way that I think if it started it would be very hard to stop due to weather and all that, up here its like an animal


 i was gonna do that before but for different reasons. if i could get some feral dope growing i could wipeout everyones grow in that area. imagine a huge field filled with males. i would be laughing all summer at the ppl that grow for money and now they gonna need to find new job or go back indoors, cant smoke seeds lol.


----------



## stellaisblue (Jun 1, 2012)

If I lived anywhere near DC I would rent a Hitler costume and picket outside the WH with a sign saying "I love the War on Drugs". Might get a bit of attention, maybe even Obama's.

Best Wishes 
RJ


----------



## Dr Kynes (Jun 2, 2012)

Painting cannabis leafs and other stoner related tags everywhere will only offend the squares. Squares see even medical users are lazy dopey hop-heads who just lay about their mother's basements and munch on Funyuns. Painting the Zig Zag man, pot leafs, and tommy chong everywhere will reinforce their opinions of us as degenerate criminal scum, or useless drains on society. 

The best thing you can do is be open, upfront and honest, and when your blazed off your ass, stay at home with the Funyuns. When cannabis users are seen as upright citizens with jobs and mortgages etc... only then will the squares begin to reject the propaganda.


----------



## scroglodyte (Jun 2, 2012)

the way to get legalization is for EVERYONE that gets high, go into work, and say to your boss....."I smoke cannabis"
doctors, teachers, cops.............everyone. that would force legalization. there would be no one left to work.


----------



## bud nugbong (Jun 2, 2012)

Philly xG said:


> I had an idea of something like that, instead it was trying to gather all stoners to collect seeds and just throw them all over town, thats one way that I think if it started it would be very hard to stop due to weather and all that, up here its like an animal


yea i always belived this too and this year i seed bombed about 100 seeds i had been saving. hopefully they grow a small field and cause a scene in the community. and if everyone did this the local authouritys will spend all of there budget just pulling plants. and maybe they would realize its not worth it. Its worth a try!


----------



## overgrowem (Jun 2, 2012)

Philly xG said:


> I had an idea of something like that, instead it was trying to gather all stoners to collect seeds and just throw them all over town, thats one way that I think if it started it would be very hard to stop due to weather and all that, up here its like an animal


.....It's like Deja Vu all over again. 2 nites ago I had a dream about a Johnny Appleseed type who went all over the U.S. sowing seeds.


----------



## overgrowem (Jun 2, 2012)

Blitzer said:


> So I had this Idea that people should start stenciling marijuana leafs everywhere. It will draw alot of attention to marijuana and perhaps enable it to become a discussed top for our next election. I'd like you to go out and stencil these leafs especially on the road about 2.5'x2.5' They will have to remove the leafs for safety and it will cause traffic. How could they keep up with all the stencils if even a 1/4th of smokers place one stencil on the roads a month.
> 
> Your thoughts?
> Suggestions?


OK....Anyone that is serious.....1.IMPROVE your speaking skills...Go to city councel,county,church meetings,speak on anything,record or have a friend critique you...2..Check out small political parties in your area,they may also support your issues,have some organization,may not have any money,but you may meet like minded people...3..Form a cell,3 peeps with diff. skills(speaking,computer,advertising etc)..Anyone willing to do these things?..if so comment and I will go farther...


----------



## ford442 (Jun 3, 2012)

the DEA still rips out any cannabis they find - i have seen them remove ditch weed before.. when they started it was an army of men with flame throwers.. a few random plants is nothing to them..


----------



## Balzac89 (Jun 3, 2012)

What about moss pot leaves grown on cement? I saw the idea online the other day.


----------



## ford442 (Jun 3, 2012)

that sounds nice - i just learned about that - where you make a sort of paint out of the moss seeds..
just don't do it where someone will have to call the city and have it scraped off..


----------



## srh88 (Jun 15, 2012)

"thats all these potheads do, get high and paint leaves everywhere" whoever said that if EVERYONE went to work and actually told their bosses they burn, itd prolly be some sorta step closer to level we need.. the way to decriminalize isnt to vandalize, im all for herbs, but if someone tagged my property id be pissed, and prolly kinda paranoid.. "they know what im up to " lol also the johnny appleseed way is prettty awesome too, just drive through town slingin seeds everywhere.. i have a bunch outdoor hermie mchermigans also  i never killed em because they are well well well seperated come on spring '13


----------



## hry420 (Jun 20, 2012)

I love this idea done with stickers rather than paint though, i wouldn't want to piss anyone off


----------



## Christopher.Ma (Oct 11, 2012)

hahahahahaha u must've thought this up when u were high LOLOLOL it would just give marijuana smokers and bad image and that wont help to legalize nothing


----------



## TreeOfLiberty (Oct 13, 2012)

srh88 made a good point about if more people spoke up about it that attitudes would change. Most people would fear getting fired for being open about their use to their employer especially that most good jobs drug test, that's the catch that keeps most people quiet, the #1 fear is getting arrested followed by getting fired.

I remember once when working for an HVAC install/repair company, it had about 25 employees. The owner knew that the majority of his technicians and installer crew were 420 users and one morning I remember him gathering everyone in the warehouse saying he was looking around to get a health insurance carrier so that all of his employees could have the option of getting health insurance with affordable rates and that one health insurance carrier he was about to go with he had to back out of at the last minute because he was told that he would have to start drug testing his employees as it was their policy and he said ... "If I started drug testing my employees I wouldn't have any because I know almost all of you would fail piss tests", he eventually found a health insurance carrier that didn't drug test about 2 weeks after that.

You don't find many employers like that these days, especially in the trade skills such as plumbing,hvac,electrical,welding, ect. Even most warehouse and factory jobs drug test these days. Most of the bottom rung fast food and retail type jobs don't drug test but they pay so low in the minimum wage range. Even most fast food and retail employees keep their 420 use secret from their employer.

I've been wondering how employers are going to react when herb starts getting passed for legalized recreational use at the state level , and I think between 3 states going for it at one time, the chances are good that at least one will succeed. When that does, other states all over will start pushing for and getting it passed for recreational use but I'm also thinking that employers will start increasing their ZERO TOLERANCE stance and drug testing will become more stringent as a result of this.

I don't see Federal legalization coming any time soon, I still think that's many years away but I do see state legalization for recreational use about to start happening and spreading all over. Most employers I think will take the stance of seeing Federal laws as the ultimate law and the "establishment" will discourage herb users from using legalized recreational herb by cracking down harder in the business world by more stringent drug testing. Arizona had the right thought in mind with their MMJ bill by having employment protection in place for MMJ users.

That will be hard if not impossible to get employment protection written into a state legalization effort for recreational marijuana use bill because of Federal law, but I think that's what is needed. I just have a gut feeling that marijuana is about to become legal starting with the states but that a backlash will come against that with harder and more discrimination against us marijuana users in the workforce world as more jobs will start drug testing that previously did not as well as more private health insurers and maybe even auto insurance carriers will start drug testing.

This may seem paranoid , but it is a valid point. Marijuana has an unbelievable stigma attached to it because of 75 years of drug prohibition. I think it's very possible that might be a way for the establishment to deter and even punish marijuana users by thinking .."well,it's legal now but if you want a job, you better piss clean", and maybe even as far as the auto insurance companies start up piss tests just to be able to have auto insurance. 

The Federal level is where the laws need to be changed but I don't believe that will happen until quite a few years away because so many politicians are bought off by the pharmaceutical industries to keep marijuana scheduled as a class 1 substance with no positive use.

I welcome and hope legalization happens, even at the state levels and I think its going to happen that way, but get ready for some potentially aggressive Orwellian bullshit like constant drug testing.


----------



## dbkick (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a job at a place like that, I work a hvac shop. I consider no testing a benefit. Just be prepared to duct tape (in extreme cases, I've been there when installing) a wrist or other body part if you wanna avoid the one that ALL places that I've worked will do if an accident is reported. back on topic.....legalize now!


----------



## Amateur.Grower (Oct 13, 2012)

I think, like someone else stated, we need to be more open about our cannabis use. Within reason of course, but certainly to our friends and family. It's easy for people to disparage cannabis and it's users, not so much so when you tell them, "Hey, I'm one of those people you have such disdain for."


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Oct 14, 2012)

This did take you 3 years to post, but all that preparation was worth it. Send some stencils this way! lmao.



Amateur.Grower said:


> I think, like someone else stated, we need to be more open about our cannabis use. Within reason of course, but certainly to our friends and family. *It's easy for people to disparage cannabis and it's users, not so much so when you tell them, "Hey, I'm one of those people you have such disdain for."*


You couldn't be more right! Remember, first impressions are everything. I come across as such a fucking asshole to people at first, probably because I look like one on paper lOl.

But the more people get to know me, the more they realize how good of a person I truly am. I feel like this has a shock affect on people, and it sparks thought against their initial judgments


----------



## sparkdabud420 (Jun 17, 2013)

@overgrowem I am very much interested in this and would relish the chance to put together a true, organized movement that will shed light on the medicinal aspect of marijuana. Pm me and we can chat further on this and hopefully make this a reality across the nation without violence or destruction of property, private or public. We must show the backwards thinking "reefer madness" believers that we are productive members of all angles of society and that we deserve our meds that do not contain side effects of 'new or worsening cancers' as most pharmaceutical companies push on us
Thanks for the insight and hope we can truly make a change for the better.
Keep it growin
Frank Nitty


----------



## SunJ (Jun 17, 2013)

To the OP, your goal was noble, but the approach was lacking, as so many pointed out. I've been working on something since I-502 passed here in Washington and I think it addresses just a couple of the finer points of this thread, like openness to raise awareness to facilitate informed discussions. Keep an eye out for my name and my logo, big things are just around the corner!


----------

